# 20th April - Kneesworth meet



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi everyone

Well following on from the excellent March meet I thought I'd best get the April one in peoples diaries.

As I'm on hols 2nd ~ 16th April I will not be able to update the thread but fear not I will when I get back 

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10).

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees:- *
NormStrm
Chip_iTT
moley
SBJ
scoTTy & Kate
jampott
clived
Mayur (Hopefully)
*lazza*
Stub
jedi-knight83


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

probably...


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Tis in the diary.

Thanks Norman.

Moley


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

[smiley=deal2.gif] thought it was law we all attend 8)

Simon


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

SBJ said:


> [smiley=deal2.gif] thought it was law we all attend 8)
> 
> Simon


Well done mate. I believe that's your first post for a while that I haven't seen before!  :wink:

We should be at the April meet.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Count me in too... I'll be back from my travels and hopefully Hitchin will have fixed my car by then... :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks for the early uptake [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

20% chance I'll be there... otherwise I'll once again be there in spirit !


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi

I'm going to make my debut apearance in the April meet

Look forward to meeting you all

Paul


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Mayur - fingers crossed 

*lazza* - it will be great to meet you. Where abouts in Essex are you from, as a few others will be travelling up as well so a possible mini cruise is always a possibility 

Cheers

Norman


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

NormStrm said:


> *lazza* - it will be great to meet you. Where abouts in Essex are you from, as a few others will be travelling up as well so a possible mini cruise is always a possibility


I'll be coming from Colchester - anybody wanting to cruise let me know


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi All

Sorry Norman, Im going to have to miss the next couple of Kneesworth meets, this is due to work commitments. 

Good luck to Mr & Mrs Scotty if I dont see you b4 your big day  hope it all goes well.

I shall be logging on just to keep up to speed with things lol.

Take care all, see you in the summer


----------



## Vingers (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm not going to be able to make this one unfortunately!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

spilmah said:


> Good luck to Mr & Mrs Scotty if I dont see you b4 your big day  hope it all goes well.


Thanks mate. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all

Clived just pm'd me and told me about this meet and suggested that i come along(as im in Stevenage)
If its ok with u all and if i can make it id like to come down and drewl over ur cars?

Stu


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The Kneesworth crew are very friendly so of course you are welcome.

Just don't drool on all the clean paint work!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Guys

I've just joined as well and also live in Stevenage (there seems to be so many TT's in Stevenage!!!!)

Unfortunatly I can't make this months meet at Kneesworth but would love to come along to the next one

Hope to see you all soon
Ian


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

<Bump> Just to remind everyone of this weeks meet. First one since they changed the clocks. 8)

Simon


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Sam - all, keep an eye on the events list as I want to organise a run out sometime soon - will be a Sat or Sun run out.

Vingers, hope to see at the next one :wink:

Stub, as scoTTy has already posted you will be most welcome. Drooling is to be expected, just stand back to admire the TT's and this will keep them "dry" 

Maverick, Welcome to the forum and hope to see you next month.

SBJ, thanks for the <bump> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Trying to get up to speed with what's been going on in TT land, see you on Wed.

Norman


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

hi there

the light evenings and my new wheels will probably mean i'll try to show my face.... be a good excuse to get the camera out aswell and snap away at the lovely metal that will be gathered there.

what time do you guys turn up and depart?

also....any chance in a spin in someones car that has a stage 1 remap...thinking of doing mine but wondered what it feels like

ta


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Usually get there 7pm ish till 10:30 or so dependant on numbers etc.

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Looks like I'll have to give it a miss this month guys  Someone coming to look at the Focus at 7:30 so it's gonna be too late to drive up I'm afraid.

Hope to see you all again in May though  Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Another apology - I won't be able to make it either - I've got to get a bid out by Thursday evening. Sad that I'll miss the first meet when it'll be light for a while.

Hope to see you next month.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Yet another apology, work and holidays means i'm gonna have to miss this one.

Should be ok for the May meet, and hopefully it will be warmer and i'll be able to get the top down 8)

Have fun

E


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'll see you guys there!

Cheers

Mark


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sorry guys I'm now unable to make this. Hopefully Norm will have his VAG_COM available for any one that needs it.

Have a good time. :?


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

bummer... yours was one of the cars i was looking forward to seeing scoTTy.

hopefully next time though


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sorry about that. The first meet I've missed for a long long time. I had a long day at work instead


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

gggrrrrrrrrrrr

sorry about the no show guys. i was supposed to leave work at 4ish but audi messed up delivering my car back and in the end i had to get a taxi to their garage and didnt drive it away till 6:25pm!!! then i had to eat and finish fitting my bluetooth car kit...

anyway......when is the next one?? 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Did anyone go? Normally there's at least a post or two afterwards? :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I did 

Nice smaller meet actually - good to be able to talk to everyone for a change  7 or 8 of us I think.


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

I did too - i hope it wasn't me that scared everybody else off 

It was good to meet some fellow TT owners at last 

Paul


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

As Clive said a compact meeting, but still good all the same.

It was good to meet you Paul (*lazza*) hope you will become a regular, perhaps a run up with Vingers [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I've posted next months meeting :-
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 326#462326

Hope to see a few more next month

Norman


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jedi-knight83 said:


> bummer... yours was one of the cars i was looking forward to seeing scoTTy.
> 
> hopefully next time though


You mean you have never seen an Audi A4 before with a big engine hidden under the bonnet?  :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> jedi-knight83 said:
> 
> 
> > bummer... yours was one of the cars i was looking forward to seeing scoTTy.
> ...


Nick are you coming to next months Kneesworth meet then ?

If not SOD OFF of my thread :lol:  :-*

Norman


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This thread is representing the last meeting that is already gone. :wink:

I would like to arrange to come again now that it is still day. Dimos was a very good chap. But must make sure that I do follow SBJ this time. :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> This thread is representing the last meeting that is already gone. :wink:


 True but I have posted the link to the next one  
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 326#462326



vlastan said:


> I would like to arrange to come again now that it is still day. Dimos was a very good chap. But must make sure that I do follow SBJ this time. :lol:


Unless we all go the M11 way that you decided last time :lol:

C U soon

Norman


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Sorry I missed you chaps. Had a mad panic on at work...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

...and I had to attend a famimly funeral in Solihull 

Will try and make May's meet though.


----------

